# Connexion réseau avec le terminal



## zyzomys (18 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais me connecter à des répertoires partagés sur des pc du réseau de mon entreprise avec le terminal.
En fait en naviguant dans arborescence j'obtiens un message d'erreur :
-bash: cd: PC37: Device not configured

Je précise que je suis débutant avec le terminal....

Merci beaucoup


----------



## bompi (18 Octobre 2006)

Il faut les monter au pr&#233;alable. Ce que fait le Finder tout seul comme un grand.
Par ligne de commande, il te faut utiliser la commande _mount_. Plus sp&#233;cifiquement, la commande _mount_smbfs_.


----------



## tatouille (18 Octobre 2006)

Finder -> pomme-k -> connect to server

Server addr:
smb://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx


----------



## zyzomys (18 Octobre 2006)

merci beaucoup


----------



## Zeusviper (18 Octobre 2006)

Je profite du thread : 

Est il possible de faire monter un volume sur le bureau, via du ssh? que du ssh. pas d'afp, pas de smb.

merci d'avance


----------



## bompi (18 Octobre 2006)

Sous Linux, oui, mais sous Mac OS X ... Je crains que non. Tu peux essayer avec ceci mais je ne sais pas si cela peut s'utiliser sur un Mac.


----------



## tatouille (18 Octobre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Sous Linux, oui, mais sous Mac OS X ... Je crains que non. Tu peux essayer avec ceci mais je ne sais pas si cela peut s'utiliser sur un Mac.



non FUSE ne fonctionne pas encore 
ya un petit gas qui bosse dessus


----------



## Zeusviper (18 Octobre 2006)

je vois qu'il y a une version freeBSD de fuse, pkoi cette version ne fonctionne-t-elle pas sur mac? enfin plutot pourquoi n'est-elle pas facilement adaptable? qu'est ce qui diffère tant entre les 2 versions? 

dsl si la question est bête!  

et donc y a un état d'avancement qqpart de ce petit gars?  (http://sysjail.bsd.lv/xfsskel/ ???)


sinon ds ma recherche je suis tombé sur Vapor, qui semble assez vieux et que je n'ai pas réussi a faire marcher mais bon apparement ca ne correspond pas tout a fait au pb : 
http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2003-03-20  (6eme news)

++


----------



## tatouille (19 Octobre 2006)

pour faire court le filesystem 
kmod ,  mach_vm  , mach_stat , mach_pager ecetera

le filesystem c'est a la base d'un kernel
et xnu est tres different de FB

ce n'est pas comme une app BSD userland 

FUSE a seulement un client dans le userland


----------

